# ID this critter



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

What big mandibles you have!!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks to me like it could be a 'miner bee'. [update: more likely a Giant Resin Bee; see additional posts below]

See photos here:








Miner bees


A forum thread in FORUMS ➔ Photo Sharing & Visual Enjoyment ➔ Macro




photography-on-the.net





More on miner bees:








Miner Bees | NC State Extension Publications


This Entomology Insect Note describes the biology and management of miner bees, a pest of flowers in North Carolina.



content.ces.ncsu.edu


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I have seen miner bees, not sure that is what this bee is. About 1.25" long.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

Is it a carpenter bee? It looks sort of similar, but sounds a bit big


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Resin bee. Think there are several varieties, native, imported, giant... They take over and reuse carpenter bee holes. Coworker is repainting his log house and was asking about them a few weeks ago. I had no idea then, but someone asked at the meeting Thursday and someone else knew what they were.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I've just started seeing them too around my house and backyard hives. Annoying little cusses-buzz your head late in the day...


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

It's a Morpho-Murder-Honey-Hornet, a GMO gone wild product, no doubt.  

Alex


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

William Bagwell said:


> Resin bee. Think there are several varieties, native, imported, giant... They take over and reuse carpenter bee holes.


I revise my opinion to agree - it appears to be a 'giant resin bee', possibly female as females are larger than the males.








_A female giant resin bee, Megachile sculpturalis (Smith), collecting pollen. Photograph by Paula Sharp._



> _Megachile sculpturalis_ has a large, cylindrical body, which is typically black and yellow-brown in color. The head is dark with yellow-brown setae (insect hairs). These golden hairs can be found on the thorax and the first segment of the abdomen. The female bee, ranging in size from 22 to 27 mm, is typically much larger than the male bee, which ranges in size from 14 to 19 mm. The female has a more pointed abdomen while the male’s abdomen has a blunt edge.
> 
> _See this UFL PDF for more:_
> 
> ...


Note that a US quarter-dollar coin is 24.26mm in diameter.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I think we have a positive ID.

I killed two of them, both females. Tough to kill even with a badminton racket.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Aside from carrying off small pets & children do these pose any benefits?


----------



## GFWestTexas (Jul 10, 2021)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Aside from carrying off small pets & children do these pose any benefits?


Arrived in 1990, They pollinate a known 43 species of plant, like the honey bee males do not have stingers, they also have what resembles a mustache, females can sting, but are not aggressive choosing rather to run if you will. They are Asian, in origin and show no real negative impact ecologically yet it is suggested they compete with certain carpenter bees having negative effects on them, as they like to take over their home. Unlike the carpenter bee however the giant resin bee does not have the ability to chew wood causing destruction to homes etc. The following is from the University of Florida Entomology.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Hmm. Good to know!


----------

